# Krib Question?



## jonruthy (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi all,
This is our first post and well we have just got our first pair of kribs, our question is would the kribs be ok in our 55 Gallon community tank? we have mollies, platies, tetras in there at the moment. We have the kribs in a 90L tank at the moment, but would like to move them into the bigger tank so we can get a couple more pairs. Does anyone else keep the fish we have mentioned with kribs?
Many thanks.
Jonruthy xx


----------



## Mikey13 (Apr 1, 2008)

If by pair you mean M/F, then absolutely not. Once they settle in, they will almost positively want to breed, and when they do hook up, all of your other fish will be harassed constantly, because these guys are wicked parents. Very exciting to watch them with their babies, but very defensive!!


----------



## krellious (Jan 17, 2007)

make sure you have lots of objects to block line of site for the breeding pair to other fish. ie plants or driftwood. i kept 20 kribs in a 3ft/ (no breeding pairs). lots of plants and little aggression. the only thing you have to worry about is what to do with the fry once they get breeding right.

As for more pairs..... NO 1 to a tank. they will harass/ kill each other. have 1 pair and lots of smaller fish to spread out any aggression they may have. Also what i found when they where aggressive is that is was for show. they never killed another fish but just chased them away


----------

